# WOC vendor list



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 8, 2007)

I just ran across this:

Orchid Exhibitor-Vendors

A2W Works Kaohsiung County, Taiwan 
Amazonia Orchids Homestead, Florida, USA 
Andy’s Orchids Encinitas, California, USA 
Canaima Orchids Palmetto, Florida, USA 
Carib Plants, Inc. Homestead, Florida, USA 
Carmela Orchids Hakalau, Hawaii, USA 
Carter and Holmes Orchids Newberry, South Carolina, USA 
Chanthorn Orchids Nonthaburi, Thailand 
Ching Hua Orchids Hsinying City, Taiwan 
E.F.G. Orchids Deland, Florida, USA 
Eco Orquideas Sao Paulo, Brazil 
Ecuagenera Cuenca, Ecuador 
Exotic Orchids of Maui Haiku, Hawaii, USA 
Floralia Orquideas Niteroi, Brazil 
Gold Country Orchids Lincoln, California, USA 
Greenhouse Orchids Hollywood, Florida, USA 
H&R Nurseries Waimanalo, Hawaii, USA 
Haiku Maui Orchids / Orchids “R” Us Haiku, Hawaii, USA 
Hawaiian Island Orchids, Inc Waimanalo, Hawaii, USA 
Hawaiian Orchid Source Kapa’a, Kaua’I, Hawaii, USA 
Hawaii Pacific Orchids Waianae, Hawaii, USA 
Hoosier Orchid Company Indianapolis, Indiana, USA 
In Charm Orchid Nursery Taichung, Taiwan 
Indian River Orchids Vero Beach, Florida, USA 
Joseph Wu Orchids Taipei, Taiwan 
Jumbo Orchids Tainan Hsien, Taiwan 
Kawamoto Orchid Nursery Honolulu, Hawaii, USA 
Kendolie Agri-Tech Co. Tainan County, Taiwan 
Krull-Smith Apopka, Florida, USA 
Mac’s Orchids Fort Lauderdale, Florida, USA 
Marriott Orchids Kernersville, North Carolina, USA 
New Vision Orchids Yorktown, Indiana, USA 
Norman's Orchids Montclair, California, USA 
NT Orchid Nursery Ipoh, Malaysia 
Odom’s Orchids Ft. Pierce, Florida, USA 
Ooi Leng Sun Orchids Nursery & Lab Penang, Malaysia 
Orchid Inn, Ltd Bloomington, Illinois, USA 
Orchideen Duerbusch Rheda-Wiedenbrueck, Germany 
Orchis Floriculturing, Inc Tainan Hsien, Taiwan 
Orquideas de Latinoamerica Sao Paulo, Brazil 
Orquideas del Valle Cali, Colombia 
Orquideas Rio Verde Valle de Bravo, Mexico 
Palm Bay’s Secret Garden Palm Bay, Florida, USA 
PCK Orchids and Exotic Plants Coral Gables, Florida, USA 
Peruflora Lima, Peru 
Piping Rock Orchids Galway, New York, USA 
Plantio la Orquidea Sarasota, Florida, USA 
Purificacion Orchids Quezon City, Philippines 
Quest Orchids Miami, Florida, USA 
R.F. Orchids, Inc. Homestead, Florida, USA 
Ruben in Orchids Goulds, Florida, USA 
Sedona Orchids Homestead, Florida, USA 
Seed Engai Shizuoka, Japan 
Soroa Orchids Homestead, Florida, USA 
Sun Moon Orchids Tainan, Taiwan 
Taida Horticultural Co, Ltd Chang Hwa, Taiwan 
Taiwan Floriculture Exports Association Taipei, Taiwan 
Vivero Nuevo Destino Miami, Florida, USA 
Water Orchids Nursery Tainan, Taiwan 
Wenzel Orchids Rio Claro, Sao Paulo, Brazil 
Woodland Orchids Charlotte, North Carolina, USA


----------



## NYEric (Nov 8, 2007)

I may have to give you a list and some money! However, I think that's around the time of my B-day, maybe I'll go, hmmmm...


----------



## Marco (Nov 8, 2007)

jeez i really want to go I want to see what seed engai is selling


----------



## Bolero (Nov 8, 2007)

Doesn't seem like enough people to buy orchids from.........;-)

lol


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm with you on that one Marco. They will be my first stop on the night of the preview.


----------



## CodPaph (Nov 8, 2007)

Good at least the orquidário Ecoorquideas of Brazil always has excellent plants here


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Nov 8, 2007)

I will have no idea where to start. I absolutely must figure it out!
I will be there. Maybe we should start a thread and get a list of who all are going and maybe all try to meet somewhere.

Craig


----------



## Marco (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob in Albany said:


> I'm with you on that one Marco. They will be my first stop on the night of the preview.



Bob you are the passion of my envy.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

OK you 2 get a motel room! I am thinking about going but I could only go for the last 2-3 days. Does anyone think all the good stuff will be gone by then?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 9, 2007)

Eric, just try to make it on the opening day. The only people that will beat you to the goods are the ones like myself that will be going to the preview party the evening before.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2007)

Hmmm, fly down Monday night, hang out w/ vendors in bars all night, stagger into preview and get plants. Sounds like a plan. EOrchids and Marco, let's go! :drool:


----------



## streetmorrisart (Nov 9, 2007)

I pretty much feel like crying looking at this--not like dead pet or relative crying, but it's a major bummer. My husband has to select his vacations way in advance, and the initial booking for this event was one of them, unsure still whether we'd be able to make it or not. Then they changed it--for good reason I understand, but it still had to have messed up at least some people's plans. My art may still be going, but I will not. If I went alone he'd sit around moping for the weekend. I hope everyone has fun though--how could you not with the vendors and itinerary?!


----------



## Candace (Nov 9, 2007)

I would love to be there, but with 2 kids in school that time of year...it would be perfect if it were during the summer or a school break then we'd be able to plan a family trip. But, alas, I can live vicariously through all of you who go. I demand plenty of photos to appease my jealousy.


----------

